# using a rope to start



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys I need to use a rope to crank up an old motor while I'm waiting for parts. how exactly is this done? the recoil starter is unbolted. I tried just wrapping a rope around the top but it just slipped. there is a notch, should I tie a knot and put it in there? and how may wraps arount the motor do I need?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, tie a know and put it in the notch. Wrap a rope around the flywheel 1-1.5 times and pull the rope ALL the way out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

well I keep trying but it's not starting, I'll have to wait till the part gets here to try again.


----------

